# التحليل الكروماتوغرافي



## السحر المضئ (22 مارس 2011)

التحليل الكروماتوغرافي : 
- يعتمد هذا النوع من التحليل على اختلاف المواد بعضها عن بعض 

في ميلها للأمتزاز أو التجزئة أو التبادل خلال سطح مغلف بمذيب مناسب 

أو خلال مادة كيميائية ومن ثم يمكن أن تنفصل تلك المواد ، 

وتنقسم طرق التحليل الكروماتوغرافي إلى 

: أ‌- كروماتوغرافيا الأدمصاص :


- ويقصد به التحليل الكروماتوغرافي عن طريق الأدمصاص على السطح.

ب- كروماتوغرافيا التبادل الأيوني :-

- ويقصد به التحليل الكروماتوغرافي عن طريق تبادل الأيونات

بين مادة التقدير وبين أيونات السطح الذي يحدث عملية التبادل وهي مادة كيميائية راتنجية .

ج- كروماتوغرافيا التجزئة :-

- ويقصد به التحليل الكروماتوغرافي عن طريق الفصل التجزيئي 

لمخلوط من عدة مواد وتنقسم هذه الطريقة



إلى كروماتوجرافيا العمود بالتجزئة ويتم فيها التحليل على عمود معبأ بمادة معينة .

د- كروماتوغرافيا الطبقة الرقيقة :-

- وفيه يتم التحليل الكروماتوغرافي بالأدمصاص أو التوزيع على ألواح زجاجية تنثر عليها مادة مسامية يجرى عليها الفصل والتحليل .

هـ- كروماتوغرافيا الغاز :-

- يتضمن هذا التحليل الكروماتوغرافي باستخدام غاز ناقل

يقوم بحمل أبخرة المواد المحللة فيتم اتصال أبخرة هذه المواد تبعًا لدرجات غليانها

أي تظهر أولا ً المواد ذات درجات الغليان المنخفضة 

يتبعها المواد ذات درجات الغليان العالية

وتخرج هذه الأبخرة لتنضم إلى الغاز الناقل ومن ثم يمكن فصل هذه المواد

عن بعضها وتعينها ويمكن أيضًا بطريقة كروماتوغرافيا الغاز 

إجراء التقدير الكمي لهذه المواد المنفصلة 


اولاً : كروموتوغرافيا الامتزاز : Adsorption ... : 

وتعرف كذلك بكروموتوغرافيا سائل-صلب LSC 

وهي من أقدم طرق الفصل وتتضمن احتجاز المكونات المراد فصلها

على مواقع فعالة مثل (-OH) على سطح المادة المازة

التي تشمل السيليكا وأكسيد الألمنيوم (الألومينا) . 

وتتنافس جزبئات السائل اللافظ , وهو عادة غير قطبي ممزوج 

مع كميات ضئيلة من الماء أو الميتانول مع مكونات الخليط 

على هذه المواقع الفعالة مما يؤدي إلى حدوث عملية الفصل . 

وبنطبق هذا المبدأ على عدد من أنواع الكروموتوغرافيا

التي تشمل الكروموتوغرافيا الورقية وكروموتوغرافيا الطبقة الرقيقة TLC 

وكروموتوغرافيا سائل-سائل LLC . 

ففي كروموتوغرافيا التجزئة , وهي من أهم أسس الفصل الكروموتوغرافي

ذات الاستعمال الواسع في تحليل الأغذية , 

يجمع الطوران غير الممتزجين ليمر أحدهما فوق الآخر 

حيث يكون أحدهما الطور الثابت والآخر الطور المتحرك .

ويتوزع الطور الصلب ويُحتجز على دعامة مناسبة ,

بينما يمرر فوقه المتحرك عبر العمود بمعدل تدفق معين .

وباختيار الأطوار المناسبة , 

تنقص مكونات العينة بين الطورين وتنفصل تدريجياً إلى عصابات في الطور المتحرك . 

ويعتمد فصل المكونات على الانحلال النسبي للمكونات المراد تفريقها في الطورين ,

فإما أن يكون الطوران سائلين (وهذا يعطي الاصطلاح الوصفي :

كروموتوغرافيا سائل-سائل )

وإما أن يكون أحد الطورين سائلاً أو غازياً ,

ومنه جاء اصطلاح كروموتوغرافيا سائلة-غازية GLC . 

ولكنها عادة إلى كروموتوغرافيا غازية GC 

حيث يغلف الطور السائل حبيبات داعمة صلبة خاملة 

بينما يمر الطور المتحرك خلالها بمعل تدفق محدد . 

الترشيح الهلامي : Gel filtratoin : 

وتعرف أيضاً بكروموتوغرافيا النخل أو الاستبعاد

حيث تفصل الجزيئات على أساس حجمها أو شكلها , 

حيث تنفذ الجزيئات الصغيرة إلى مسامات الخلام وتمسك هناك ,

بينما تجرف الجزيئات الكبيرة التي لا يمكن أن تنفذ من المسام إلى خارج العمود . 

وهناك شكل اختياري من الكروموتوغرافيا يشمل كروموتوغرافيا الألفة Affinity

التي تقوم على أساس الألفة العضوية بين نوعين من الجزيئات

مثل الأنزيم ومثبطه Inhibitor ,

حيث يرتبط أحدهما بالطور الثابت ويستعمل الآخر في سائل الالتفاظ

مما يسمح بفصل أحد المكونات البيولوجية في مزيج من المكونات الأخرى 


ثانياً : كروموتوغرافيا التبادل الأيوني : :Ion-exchange Chromatography : 


وهي طريقة كرماتوغرافيا سائلة وإنما تختلف عن الطرق الأخرى

بأن الطور الثابت مؤلف من مادة خاملة مثل السيليكا أو البولي سيتارين

المحتوي على مكونات أيونية مثل مجموعات الكربوكسيل أو السيلفوهيدريل ,

أو مجموعات الأمونيوم في المبادل الأيوني , 

حيث يمكن أن تتادل المكونات الأولية في العينة المارة في العمود


مع المكونات الأيونية في الطور الثابت مؤدية إلى فصلها عن مكونات العينة الأخرى . 


ثالثاً :الكروماتوغرافيا الغازية : Gas Chromatography : 


تعد هذه التقنية وسيلة تحليلة مهمة لمحلل المواد الغذائية . 

وتكتسب أهميتها في دراسة تركيب الحموض الدهنية في الدهون والزيوت . 

يتكون الطور الغازي (المتحرك) من غاز الهيدروجين أو الهيليوم ينساب عبر عمود في درجة حرارة معينة تتراوح بين 60م إلى أكثر من 200م ,

ويستعمل نوعين من الأعمدة في تحليل الأغذية هي الأعمدة المحشوة والأعمدة الشعرية .

ويكون الطور الثابت في الأعمدة المحشوة مثبتاً على وسادة أو مسند صلب خامل داخل العمود المعدني أو الزجاجي . 


تمتاز هذه الأعمدة المحشوة بإمكان حشوها وإعادة إفراغها عندما تتراجع كفاءتها . 


أما الأعمدة الشعرية , التي تمتاز بقدرتها الفائقة على الفصل وتفوقها على الأعمدة المحشوة ,

فيكون الطور الثابت فيها عبارة عن طبقة رقيقة من السيليكون ترتبط بجدران العمود الشعري الداخلية .

وهي أكثر طولاً من الأعمدة المحشوة وأغلى ثمناً وترمى عند الانتهاء منها . 


وتستعمل في أجهزة الكروموتوغرافيا الغازية مكشافات تأين اللهب

Flame Ionisation Detector FID 


الواسعة الاستعمال لشدة حساسيتها وملائمتها لكشف معظم المركبات العضوية . 

في هذه المكشافات يضاف غاز الهيدروجين إلى وسط الانبثاق في العمود ويمر المزيج إلى منفث Jet 

حيث يخلط مع الهواء ويحرق , مما يؤدي إلى تكون الأيونات الحرة والإلكترونات الحرة

مما يتولد عنه تيار كهربائي يسري بين الكترودين . 

فعندما تدخل اللهب مادة من وسط انبثاق العمود قابلة للتأين يزداد التيار بشكل واضح 

ويكون كِبَره قياساً لكمية المكون في وسط الانبثاق


----------



## safa aldin (22 مارس 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراً


----------



## سعد الدرمك (24 يونيو 2011)

موضوع رائع شكرا جزيلا


----------



## abdo108 (26 يونيو 2011)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaank you very much


----------



## غزالي طاوس (28 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهوداتكم التي إن شاء الله تجزون عليها عضيم الجزاء


----------



## barkatk86 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا وجزيتم خيرا*


----------



## chemist 2008 (9 ديسمبر 2011)

شي جميل بس هذا الموضوع كيميائي صرف مثل اغلب المواضيع في هذا القسم


----------

